# Road Trip



## Vbidzan (3 mo ago)

Did anyone travel to Yosemite Valley with Tesla? Does one charging (100%) suffice to drive around East -West side of Yosemite Park in one day?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

We need more info in order to accurately answer your question. 

What car are you driving?
What's your current 100% range?
Will it be cold when you go?
Will you be heavily loaded?
Where will you charge to 100%?
Where will you recharge?
What is your intended route?
How many miles from initial charge to recharge?
Is there a significant net elevation change between initial charge and recharge?
How fast to you drive?

All these factors will significantly affect your expected range. So, it's impossible for any of us to accurately answer your question without more details. But let me take a stab at a possible itinerary. If I was approaching Yosemite from Modesto, I could charge to say 90% at Groveland, CA, drive my M3P to Half Dome and on to the supercharger at Fish Camp, CA easily (84 miles). If it wasn't freezing cold, I could easily drive this 170-mile route round trip without charging at Fish Camp. Additionally, a new Supercharger broke ground at El Portal in early September and might be functional when you travel. You can monitor all supercharger locations and their status at supercharge.info. There are also dozens of L2 slow chargers in and around the area if you have a J1772 and/or a mobile connector. You can find info on these at plugshare.com.

The bottom line is this- There are so many charging opportunities in this area that I would embark upon your trip without a care in the world (but I've got thousands upon thousands of miles of road trip experience). Do a few minutes of research before departure, plan a rough itinerary, input your route in the navigation system, and trust what the car suggests. Pack up, head out, and have fun! And, as a bonus, you won't be a bit worried when you embark on your second road trip.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Vbidzan said:


> Did anyone travel to Yosemite Valley with Tesla? Does one charging (100%) suffice to drive around East -West side of Yosemite Park in one day?


The best way to answer your own question is to use the app "abetterrouteplanner" (ABRP) and create your itinerary from whatever starting point you choose.

During my tour of the national parks in 2021 I spent 3 nights and 2 days in Yosemite. I tried to stay in a RV campground and charge overnight but I couldn't find anything that worked for me so I stayed in a b&b in Groveland which has a supercharger in town although it was 30 minutes away from the gate. Each day I drove to a different section of the park.

By the way make sure you have a park reservation.


----------



## Vbidzan (3 mo ago)

FRC said:


> We need more info in order to accurately answer your question. What car are you driving? What's your current 100% range? Will it be cold when you go? Will you be heavily loaded? Where will you charge to 100%? Where will you recharge? What is your intended route? How many miles from initial charge to recharge? Is there a significant net elevation change between initial charge and recharge? How fast to you drive? All these factors will significantly affect your expected range. So, it's impossible for any of us to accurately answer your question without more details. But let me take a stab at a possible itinerary. If I was approaching Yosemite from Modesto, I could charge to say 90% at Groveland, CA, drive my M3P to Half Dome and on to the supercharger at Fish Camp, CA easily (84 miles). If it wasn't freezing cold, I could easily drive this 170-mile route round trip without charging at Fish Camp. Additionally, a new Supercharger broke ground at El Portal in early September and might be functional when you travel. You can monitor all supercharger locations and their status at supercharge.info. There are also dozens of L2 slow chargers in and around the area if you have a J1772 and/or a mobile connector. You can find info on these at plugshare.com. The bottom line is this- There are so many charging opportunities in this area that I would embark upon your trip without a care in the world (but I've got thousands upon thousands of miles of road trip experience). Do a few minutes of research before departure, plan a rough itinerary, input your route in the navigation system, and trust what the car suggests. Pack up, head out, and have fun! And, as a bonus, you won't be a bit worried when you embark on your second road trip.


 I am driving Tesla 3, dual motor, long range. Leaving the end of October for 4 days (over the weekend) There is 3 of us (adults) with personal luggage only. We are coming from LA, and we will be visiting Yosemite Valley, Bass Lake, and Oakhurst. We will be staying in Oakhurst.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 11, 2017)

Vbidzan said:


> I am driving Tesla 3, dual motor, long range. Leaving the end of October for 4 days (over the weekend) There is 3 of us (adults) with personal luggage only. We are coming from LA, and we will be visiting Yosemite Valley, Bass Lake, and Oakhurst. We will be staying in Oakhurst.


There is a Supercharger in Oakhurst, plus a Best Western with charging. Those options should be enough to take care of your charging needs.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Vbidzan said:


> I am driving Tesla 3, dual motor, long range. Leaving the end of October for 4 days (over the weekend) There is 3 of us (adults) with personal luggage only. We are coming from LA, and we will be visiting Yosemite Valley, Bass Lake, and Oakhurst. We will be staying in Oakhurst.


There actually may be more charging options directly on your intended route than there are gas-up options for your fellow ICE drivers on the same route!!


----------

